# Season 5 Premiere of Hauntcast is up!



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

HAUNTING GURU INTERVIEW:
Propmaster at Hallmark Channel’s Home & Family Show, designer and creator of the ParaAbnormal comic strip, Dave Lowe drops into the Dungeon.

GHOULIE GROOVES:
Brian Davis of Grave Tone Productions drops a few cuts from his new EP, Dead by Midnight.

THE BONE PHONE:
Barry Shieferstein and a preview of the 2013 Midwest Haunters Convention.

THE BLACK MARKET:
We stay inside the box with Brian Siwicki of Asylum Coffin Co.

THE MARKETING MORGUE:
The Voice From Hell with advanced brain drilling for fun and profit.

THEATER OF THE MIND:
Revenant looks to the skies and prepares the haunt for alien invasion!

THE CHARMED POT:
Our Mistress of Mayhem invades your ears with the history of H.G. Wells’ classic tale, The War of the Worlds.

THE PROP SHOP:
Denny and Chris get busy molding and casting.

TERROR TURNPIKE:
Vysther with an overview of horror cons and a review of Horror Hound Weekend.

SOMETHING WICKED:
Wick-Ed Gannon shines a light on the effective use of hidden trigger mechanisms.

MAD PROPS FOR PROPS:
We wriggle and writhe for The Village Mire’s Vine Creature prop.

PLUS!…
This month we give away a couple of Hearth Coffins from Asylum Coffin Co., a set of Joe Arms from Dapper Cadaver, a 2012 Haunters Video Collection DVD set and a Shocktail Hour T-shirt.

Congratulations to our winners this month: Scott Messinger and Jean-Francois Pomerleau (Hearth Coffins), Aaron Hart (Dapper Cadaver Joe Arms), Nick Tadrrzynski (DVDs), and Jason Pietras (Shocktail Hour Tee).

Enjoy the show! Subscribe (or resubscribe)! Stay Scary!

http://hauntcast.net

Subscribers Qualify for amazing monthly prizes and receive discounts at these vendors:


Altered Flesh FX ~ 50% 0ff any mask add on ( hair punching, boils, scars, etc…) or Free shipping, your choice.
Asylum Coffin ~ 20% off
Bloody Mary Makeup ~ 15% off
Brutal Rust ~ 20% off
Composite Effects (CFX) ~ 20% off foam latex appliances, 10% off all makeup and blood supplies, and Dental Distortions
Costume Party ~ 15% off
Dapper Cadaver ~ 15% Discount
Dark Imaginings ~ 20% off our changing portraits, $75 off custom changing portraits, as well as other discounts on our other products and services (graphic design, web design, video effects, etc).
DBGgraphix ~ 50% OFF a logo or poster design for their haunts.
DC Props ~ 20% from Feb-April, 13% May-Aug, 5% Sept – Oct
Fright Catalog ~ 15% off
Gothika Contact Lenses ~ 15% Off
Grimm Brothers Halloween ~ 15% off all orders over $50 for contact lenses, latex masks, makeup supplies and appliances, props, and costumes. Silicone Masks excluded.
Halloween Asylum ~ 15% off
Halloween Store ~ 10% off
Hauntpay – 20% discount on monthly fees, Free start-up fees (a $49 savings on standard accounts, $99 savings on wireless accounts), 20% off any payment processing terminals or mobile add-ons and:
Hardware –
Standard Dial-Up Terminal (Equinox T4205): $160/ea with account, but they’ll give the first one free to HauntCast listeners!
Standard Ethernet Terminal (Equinox T4220): $225/ea with account, but they’ll give the first one free to HauntCast listeners!
Wireless Terminal: $399/ea with account (or $319 after 20% discount for HauntCast listeners!)
Smartphone Swiper Attachment: $100 (billed seperately, but they’ll provide a 100% rebate for the first one, and 20% rebate for additional ones to all HauntCast listeners!)
Hauntpay ATM – $100 off of our turn-key package

Isher Creations ~ 20% off
Juneau Studios ~ 20% discount
Master Fog ~ 20% off all products on their website.
Minispotlight.com ~ 20% off
Monkey Basic Software ~ 20% off all software.
Necrotic Creations ~ 15% off their entire product line.
Paasche Airbrush Company ~ 20% Off
Outrageous Media SFX DVDs ~ 20% off (when purchasing thru the Hauntcast store)
Shellhawk’s Creations ~ 15% off her amazing hand-made pottery.
Skeleton Store ~ 30% off.
Skull Shoppe ~ 20% discount + FREE shipping (when purchased thru the Hauntcast store).
Skulltronics ~ $100 off a single animated skull, 15% off 2 animated skulls or skeletons ($390+ savings) and 20% off Board of Chuckie DMX servo boards
Spectral Illusions ~ 15% off
Spider Hill Prop Works ~ 15% Off
Woodloom Custom Tombstones ~ 20% discount


http://hauntcast.net


----------

